# Syrians and Ferplast Tubes



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry for the amount of random cage questions you're getitng from me 

Are Syrians OK with Ferplast tubes? Are they big enough? 

I'm considering getting a Ferplast Laura and a Paula and connecting the two but wanted to make sure that Syrians do fit through the tubes 

EDIT: Are the cages big enough??


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

None of my syrians have ever got stuck in tubes of the same size. Ferplast are roughly equal to Imac, Savic, bendy Rotastak and Habitrail tubes.

Never seen the cages in real life (*goes off to Google*).

*Pops back in*

Well they aren't the biggest cages. Are you getting them cheaply somewhere? The area works out, if my maths is correct which it might not be at midnight, to be about one and a half Cambridges. Which I guess is big enough as people use Cambridges for Syrians. Unless you're getting them cheap though, you'd get more floor space for you money with lots of other cages.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine fit through those tubes fine


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> Sorry for the amount of random cage questions you're getitng from me


Don't worry your asking all the questions i need to know lol, I just got a hamster (first in about 10 years) and am wondering if things have changed from when i first used to keep them.

I like the hamster heaven cage (although a bit pricey) and was wondering if these kind of cages can be connected other cages such as the ferplast cages via the tubes:: (hope that makes sense!!):lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Have a look at Zooplus, they have the new hamster heaven for £69.99 and the Savic Cambridge for £34.99 which is really cheap.

This one looks okay for dwarf hamsters and not a bad price.
Great Deals on Cages at zooplus!: Kios Small Pet Cage
Oh and you get 5% off too if it's your first order.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

That's the cheapest I've seen, I am tempted...


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

:O Zooplus has the Hamster Heaven for £70! The cheapest I had seen was £90. 

Made my decision on what cage to get for my Syrian lol Savic Hamster Heaven from Zooplus


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> :O Zooplus has the Hamster Heaven for £70! The cheapest I had seen was £90.
> 
> Made my decision on what cage to get for my Syrian lol Savic Hamster Heaven from Zooplus


Yes and don't forget your 5% off..:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes and don't forget your 5% off..:thumbup:


Ooo I wont :thumbup:

Now I have to pray that everything I've put on eBay will sell and that I can find other things to sell so I can afford it (plus all the food, toys etc that I need to buy ) Fingers crossed I still have stuff left 

I will be getting a Cambridge soon as a temp (and then spare) cage so hopefully, in a few weeks or so I will have my new hammie :thumbup:


----------

